# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Travel Tips To Switzerland

## starstivee

In Switzerland  rent a car gives you the freedom to discover the amazing vibrant and fascinating urban landscape of this country. Rent car in Switzerland is necessary in advance to see it in all areas of natural beauty. However, Switzerland is a center of some of the vibrant and cosmopolitan city, especially in Zurich.

----------


## mikehussy

In Switzerland every part of the year has its beauty. The colours of Autumn, the white beauty of Winter, the Spring awakening and the beautiful sunny and green mountain pastures in Summer. Sometimes the fog in autumn can be unpleasant.






Flights to Johannesburg from London |  London to Marrakech

----------


## ryanhollmans

Switzerland is one of the beautiful travel destinations all over the world. There are several eye catching places available in Switzerland that attracts people a lot.

----------


## GFI

Switzerland is one of the best European countries for travelling which is ranked as cleanest countries in the world. It is heaven on earth because of its outstanding weather and places which seems like romantic.
There are plenty of places but the major visitor’s attractions are Geneva, Lucerne, Zurich, and Interlaken. I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## searchnmeet

Switzerland is the best, when i go there i thought live there my whole life, its called a heaven.

----------


## igeorge

Switzerland is the most prominent country in Europe for skiing activity. If you want to ski, so visit there and you will enjoy every moment of your life.

----------


## MarkWilson

> Switzerland is the best, when i go there i thought live there my whole life, its called a heaven.


yes, exacly! I was in Krezlingen  - the most beautiful place I've ever seen... Near the Alp Mountain and Bodensee Lake...

----------


## sankalppatil732

Switzerland is a mountainous Central European country, home to numerous lakes, villages and the high peaks of the Alps. Its cities contain medieval quarters, with landmarks like capital Berns Zytglogge clock tower and Lucernes wooden chapel bridge.

----------


## davidsmith36

Switzerland is one of the best European nations for voyaging which is positioned as cleanest nations on the planet. It is paradise on earth on account of its exceptional climate and spots which appears like sentimental. 
There are a lot of spots yet the significant guest's attractions are Geneva, Lucerne, Zurich, and Interlaken. I'd unquestionably prescribe explorers to take a visit towards this place.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Switzerland is a mountainous Central European country, home to numerous lakes, villages and the high peaks of the Alps. Its cities contain medieval quarters, with landmarks like capital Berns Zytglogge clock tower and Lucernes wooden chapel bridge. The country is also known for its ski resorts and hiking trails. Banking and finance are key industries, and Swiss watches and chocolate are world renowned.
Explore Switzerland! Get inspired with Rick Steves' recommended places to go and things to do, with tips, photos, videos, and travel information on Switzerland.

----------


## davidsmith36

Entrance Requirements
Travel Registration
Security
Health
Travel Times
Money
Tipping
Transportation
  Thease are the tips of travel to Switzerland

----------


## martinsimmons748

Switzerland is really a heaven with regard to tourists.
Hiking
Ice Hiking
Go to a suspension string park
Paragliding
Snowboarding
Canyoning

----------

